# Aviation Videos Site



## observor 69 (3 Dec 2006)

Some great Aviation videos here: http:  //www.patricksaviation.com/

And for you 441Sqd. guys:

http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/Squish/1142/large/


----------



## CallOfDuty (3 Dec 2006)

http://www.flightlevel350.com/
   Check this one out guys.....tons of stuff here.


----------

